# Brake light on



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

I replaced the master cylinder and it works great but the brake light is on. Put low level switch back on and connected the wire. The switch is naturally open so I believe if it was broken or disconnected the light would not be on. Do I have to reset something?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

You probably got that brake pro portioning valve out of center....when it is working right and centered you don't get a brake warning light. When the pressure is uneven like from a leak......then it shorts to ground....

So you have to really make sure. You have no leaks at the fittings first and then a good bleed.....of course you bench bled the MC before you installed it...

No leaks and a good bleed...and the valve should be centered....try that first


----------

